# The best oven cleaning product?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I spent and hour this morning using Cif Oven cleaner and a variety of sponges and a brillo pad, to get off some of the baked on stufff that has accumulated in our oven. The perils of having a teenage boy who doesnt cover stuff when its in the oven and insists that a 12 inch pizza can fit in a 10 inch aperture!

The Cif wasnt that effective on stubborn stains...so what do you (or your other half) use to clean your oven?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We/I use Hob Brite and clean the oven after it has cooled down each time used. 

I must admit that we cover most things before we start cooking to avoid a messy oven.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Perhaps you could try the teenage son, otherwise how will he ever learn??


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

On that note, I always get a smirk on my face when I go to my sons' homes and see they've turned into male versions of me!


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

We try to avoid the worst of this job by having a good quality silicon oven liner in the bottom of the oven. It is literally wipe clean. Luckily we use a new oven, having moved house, so the wire racks simply require a regular soak and clean with a nylon scouring pad.

Before we sold our previous house, the oven cleaning fell to me. It is fair to say we had not been diligent in keeping it in showroom condition. I thought it would be an impossible task. The supreme commander bought some proprietary oven cleaner for me to use.

I was sceptical about their claims, and wary of the caustic chemicals involved. However with a lot of effort and following the recommended regime, I have to say I was very impressed with the results.

I can't recall the brand, but it was one of the typical products available from asda etc. I think it was mr. Muscle aerosol. The other useful implement was metal scrapper. The sort with a Stanley type blade in a plastic handled holder.

Happy cleaning,

Davy


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

http://www.cookerburra.co.uk

Our local, Reading, one was very good. Your local is, I think, Cheltenham.

Well worth the money to get it good and then try keeping it clean.

Regards

p-c


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,


best thing we use is oven brite,very dubios of the claims at first but does work, every thing that can come out of the oven, incliding grill pan, goes in a zippered plastic bag, cleaner poured in, rest of cleaner wiped round oven,leave for as long as possible,24 hours is good,then all you do is rinse off the things in bag, you wouldent believe the black gunk at the bottom of the bag,and wipe oven out, we have appartments and even if the oven looks clean,we always give it a go,costs about 2quid from quailty save.

mags


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah I see, you mean that cupboard that get's hot n burns stuff :roll:, ours is self cleaning, at least I assume it is, I never do it.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

As I am in the lucky position of being in charge of oven cleaning:frown2: I have tried lots of them. As we have Neff ovens - 3 in total - don't ask! I obviously have an interest in making the job as easy as possible. Thought I had found the answer in Neff oven cleaner but was recommended to try Oven Mate from Lakeland. Now really really is good stuff, does what it says on the box, no smell and works a treat. Bought a few to take to Spain to clean the oven there.:laugh:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I read my ovens instruction for first Tim and there is a setting which heats oven to very high temperature and it incinerates everything yo a fine ash! 
You do have to remove all shelves etc and I put them in the dishwasher


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Another vote for Oven Mate from Lakeland. Just brush it on(brush and gloves supplied) leave it for several hours - I tend to leave it overnight then wipe off. No scrubbing or scraping needed and it doesn't smell. The clever bags and cleaner for the oven shelves is also well worth the money. I was so pleased with it I was showing my gleaming oven to everyone who came round (sad I know:laugh

Chris


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all

Mrs GMJ researched this on Mumsnet and they advocate the Lakeland stuff so I'll try some of that.

We have a range oven that came with the house. When we bought the house the vendors wanted £500 for it









We had a look at it and it was









We said no and the vendors left it anyway...RESULT! We got a chap around who specialises in this kind of stuff and for £100 he did a great job...he said that in 20 years of doing the job it was the 2nd worst he had seen. We now have a £2k cooker for free :grin2:

I do keep on top of it however a month away left its mark (literally!).

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the lakeland tip, however I have just paid an oven cleaning firm £60 to clean our double oven. the lights and fan work now.:surprise::surprise:

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Lakeland Oven Mate: £7.99 plus £3.99 pp from Lakeland

£7.20 postage free..from Amazon. Same Lakeland product too!

Go figgur!!









Anyway, I just bought some so will give it a go.

Graham


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I haven't done this myself but I understand it's a method that works

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-clean-an-oven-cleaning-lessons-from-the-kitchn-201191


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kaytutt said:


> I haven't done this myself but I understand it's a method that works
> 
> http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-clean-an-oven-cleaning-lessons-from-the-kitchn-201191


I heard about this but leaving it for 12 hours/overnight would be a right PITA I reckon

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Thanks for the lakeland tip, however I have just paid an oven cleaning firm £60 to clean our double oven. the lights and fan work now.:surprise::surprise:
> 
> cabby


...migh it be worth getting some of this Lakeland stuff so as to keep it looking like that Cabby?

£7.20 on Fleabay

I 'll be giving our tough bits another go when it arrives...lucky me









Graham :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It arrived in 2 days with free delivery from Amazon...

...guess which lucky boy has a new job to do this week ...yippee









Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I heard about this but leaving it for 12 hours/overnight would be a right PITA I reckon
> 
> Graham :smile2:


GMJ, you missed the most relevant part - L E A V E - "out of sight, out of mind!"0


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HermanHymer said:


> ..."out of sight, out of mind!"...


That would be a neat trick with my Mrs I can tell you...

Graham :wink2:


----------



## DMZGroupUK (Mar 2, 2018)

*i used a company instead*

I used a company for my oven and to be honest they seemed to be better value for money than if i bought the stuff and did it myself, they were about 29 for the whole oven to be cleaned, They were Ceep Clear Cleaning and i was happy with my oven afterward. http://www.ceepclearcleaning.co.uk


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My oven is 20 years old

I wipe it each day after cooking , almost

Trays go into the dishwasher 

Occasionally I use an oven cleaner 

A cheap one 

The secret, don’t allow the dirt to build up , or burn on 

Simple

Sandra


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Having got it clean, make up a solution of bicarbonate of soda and water then wipe this all over the oven surfaces. It will dry to a white powdery finish, but stops most stuff sticking to the oven.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

I got stuff from the pound shop, similar to Oven Bright, did the trick.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Got a deal where on the oven we bought a year ago, for £84 it came with a 5 year warranty and a professional clean once a year, we have just have it cleaned last week, he did an excellent job.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I used to have a self cleaning oven, an AGA.

Now I have another type of self cleaning oven an electric one, once a year the oven itself is cleaned, the shelves are cleaned as and when. I don't do a lot of cooking in the oven that splashes fat about, its either in a covered dish or tin foil covering.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I used to have a self cleaning oven, an AGA.
> 
> Now I have another type of self cleaning oven an electric one, once a year the oven itself is cleaned, the shelves are cleaned as and when. I don't do a lot of cooking in the oven that splashes fat about, its either in a covered dish or tin foil covering.


Was the AGA solid fuel Jan or electric?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Was the AGA solid fuel Jan or electric?


Oil


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Oil


Trust me to leave the only other out it could be:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Trust me to leave the only other out it could be:smile2:


It was a very special AGA, Hans made an extra copper water tank next to the AGA water tank and it made enough hot water for 4 gravity fed radiators, then it was coupled with a central heating boiler when we had more radiators added, that little bungalow was warm day and night.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JanHank said:


> It was a very special AGA, Hans made an extra copper water tank next to the AGA water tank and it made enough hot water for 4 gravity fed radiators, then it was coupled with a central heating boiler when we had more radiators added, that little bungalow was warm day and night.


Sounds cracking, was that in Germany also?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No in England.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

DMZGroupUK said:


> *...said lots of stuff on an old thread, advertising a company...for their first post!!*


Hmmm....









Graham:serious:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Lakeland Oven Mate: £7.99 plus £3.99 pp from Lakeland
> 
> £7.20 postage free..from Amazon. Same Lakeland product too!
> 
> ...


I eventually got round to doing the oven with this stuff...and it was good. From memory you layer it on and leave for a few hours, then wipe off. It is certainly better than any other off the shelf stuff I have tried over the years.

Make sure to clean the oven out with fresh soapy water afterwards as its powerful stuff. I got some on my upper arm and didn't notice at first until it burned me!

There was/is enough in the bottle for me to do two full cleans of the oven but obviously it depends on how bad the oven is.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

If you dont want to use chemicals then try a steam cleaner eg karcher


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Doctor Over or Oven Bright from B & M magic stuff.


----------

